# Looking for a puppy within seven hours of Ohio



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello fellow Maltese lovers,

After years of researching every small dog breed under ten pounds, I am finally ready to add a new furbaby to our home, probably Spring 2022. I seriously have read every breed book, done every google search on small dogs, talked to tons of breeders and gone to a dozen dog shows and I just keep going back to the Maltese. I was looking for a very amicable, friendly and outgoing dog around five to eight pounds. My husband and I are empty nesters and wanted a small portable dog we could take everywhere with us including the cabin on the plane. All of my past and present dogs have been therapy dogs and I love volunteering with my dogs so it was important I find an outgoing breed that loves all people and animals as well. I. also, compete in rally with my dogs but I am not a serious competitor, I just do it as a fun activity to share with my dog. I am retired but I am in my mid fifties and active and I do enjoy going on daily walks.
I live in Ohio but I am willing to travel for a well bred dog. Does anyone have any experience with breeders near Ohio who breed for temperaments? I want a breeder who does a lot of socialization with puppies, meeting several people, introduced to several toys, walking on different types of floors. Obviously, health is important but that is a given. Puppies that are raised underfoot in a nurturing and loving environment not out in a kennel. Looking for a breeder that will match a puppy up with me that has a very confident, stable and outgoing personality since this is the temperament that makes the best therapy dogs.
Please feel free to pm me.

Thank you,

Blkdog


----------

